# USB in TV - work?



## leverpostei

Hi. Our tv is a 42" LCD tv. There is one USB port on the back, and som other ports. on the USB port it says "Service Use Only" (or something like that). Is it possible for me to copy/add a movie file i've downloaded onto a USB flash drive from my pc and insert it in the Tv for me to watch? So i could watch movies, shows etc. on our tv that i've downloaded to my pc? 

Thanks.


----------



## octaneman

Hi leverpostei


No you can't, the usb Service Use Only port is used for updating the firmware of the set when troubleshooting for faults, it is not used for uploading movies or music from ipods or PC's.


----------



## leverpostei

ok thanks! 

but if i want to view a movie i've downloaded to my pc on our tv, how do i do it? would i have to get a HDMI cable or something? (i'm not an expert at this)

Btw: thanks for quick response!


----------



## octaneman

Yes, you would need an HDMI adapter/cable or any other cable that is supported by both your PC and T.V. Then you adjust the settings for both devices so they will be able to communicate through the ports. Scan the threads of the Home Theater section on TSF, there are experts there that can provide you better insight on how to setup your system with your particular gear. 

Good luck !


----------



## digiguy12

if you have an xbox or playstation, you can run the USB movie through that. That's what I do.


----------



## ebackhus

Some TVs do in fact support USB for video and the like. Mine has a front USB port that lets me view pictures. My old DVD player supported DivX through a USB port. Still learning about what my new Blu-Ray player does.


----------

